# If-schleife mittendrin beenden



## Icke (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo. Ich versuche gerade etwas zu programmieren, aber komme nicht weiter. Ich möchte wenn er etwas falsches ausgibt, dass Programm beendet. Hier mein bisheriger Quellcode:

TextIO.putln("Geben Sie bitte ein Jahr an, dass groeßer ist als 1582:");
		int jahr = TextIO.getInt();
		 if (jahr<1583) TextIO.putln("Ihr eingegebenes Jahr ist nicht im Wertebereich!!!");
		  else TextIO.putln("Geben Sie nun bitte den Monat an:"); 

Nach 	 if (jahr<1583) TextIO.putln("Ihr eingegebenes Jahr ist nicht im Wertebereich!!!"); soll er das programm beenden. mit welchem befehl geht dieses? mit exit(); geht es i-wie nicht, weil dann meckert er, dass else da weg muss -.-


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (8. Nov 2008)

break


----------



## musiKk (8. Nov 2008)

If-Schleife... 

Naja, du hast dem kleinen Codeschnipsel nach vielleicht vergessen, geschweifte Klammern um den if-Zweig zu packen. Bei mehr als einem Ausdruck stellt das anschließende else natürlich einen Syntaxfehler dar.

break hat bei if nicht wirklich was verloren.


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Nov 2008)

wenn dann ein return;


----------



## Icke (8. Nov 2008)

Syntax error on token "(", Expression expected after this token
	Syntax error on token "else", delete this token


----------



## musiKk (8. Nov 2008)

Das wird ja immer präziser. Ein wenig mehr Quellcode musst du schon langsam mal rausrücken.


----------



## Landei (8. Nov 2008)

```
if (jahr<1583) {
  TextIO.putln("Ihr eingegebenes Jahr ist nicht im Wertebereich!!!");
   System.exit(0); 
} else {
  TextIO.putln("Geben Sie nun bitte den Monat an:"); 
}
```


----------



## Icke (9. Nov 2008)

ich habe das nun mit einer while schleife gemacht.. aba danke für eure antworten ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Nov 2008)

http://if-schleife.de/


----------



## musiKk (9. Nov 2008)

Nice!


----------

